# plants that attach



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

Are there any other plants that attach to wood , rock etc.. besides the Java fern and moss? Thats pretty much all ive heard people talk about.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Anubias which are really cool looking
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.p...y=4&filter_by=2


----------

